

Vibrations Invisible to the Human Eye Shot at 1,000 Frames Per Second - timf
http://www.petapixel.com/2011/06/27/vibrations-invisible-to-the-human-eye-shot-at-1000-frames-per-second/

======
joshsegall
I was surprised how much some of those shots resemble the effects you see in
video games physics simulations and online "toy" physics sandboxes. I figured
the real world would be more noisy but these results are quite uniform and
beautiful. I'll have to give our physics modeling more credit from now on!

~~~
arcs
Real time physics simulations of deformable objects these days tend to be
based on fairly accurate physics models. The major issue facing such
simulations today is that it's difficult to simulate extremely rigid objects
at high frame rates, due to the non-linear aspects of the underlying forces.
The challenge is to take shortcuts and find optimizations that gets you decent
looking results while not being overly slow or unstable.

Here's a good paper on some of the technical details of a fairly sophisticated
system used in a video game, if you are interested:
[http://graphics.berkeley.edu/papers/Parker-
RTD-2009-08/index...](http://graphics.berkeley.edu/papers/Parker-
RTD-2009-08/index.html)

------
jurjenh
Based on the last shot, could potentially be useful for diagnosing potential
failures due to metal fatigue - the kind of vibrations that you may be able to
hear, but can't see. Not sure if that's the intent, but that's what jumped out
at me...

~~~
sorbus
That's the intent; the video was shot by a vibration tester manufacturer (an
awkward phrase). If you go to the URL at the end, it says that it's a
promotion for a predictive maintenance tool that uses vibrations.

------
rauljara
I love ultra high speed video. Just about any motion is more interesting at
that speed, even simple walking. But my favorite is watching water balloons
explode: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0sLxuSN2UnQ>

------
xtacy
Discovery has a series called "Time Warp" which explores many scenarios shot
at very high fps.

<http://dsc.discovery.com/tv/time-warp/episode/episode.html>

E.g.: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X0-TbUUXDtM>

------
yason
Curiously, most of the vibrations shown are such that you _can hear_ in a very
concrete terms.

In banging a barrel or a cymbal you can certainly hear the fluctuations on the
metal surface. But you don't get a proper visual of how the sound actually
forms until you see it on the video; when you do, it will just fit.

------
chrisjsmith
Slightly OT (or is it), but it's an ad for Fluke - probably the best test gear
you can get IMHO yet under-advertised. It's good to see a good company getting
with the times.

~~~
fletchowns
Fluke is just one of those brands that doesn't need advertising, their
reputation permeates the relevant industries on its own merit.

~~~
chrisjsmith
This is true at the moment but outfits such as Agilent and BK have been making
inroads with cheaper, feature-packed kit and agressive marketing. I'd rather
have a Fluke TBH. A Fluke won't kill you.

